# no oven sweets



## Angie (Aug 2, 2006)

Hubby is a huge sweets fan.  BUT...he is also picky on his sweets.

He loves cookies, pies, candy bars...he hates dark and semisweet chocolate.  Loves milk and white chocolate.

I prefer to make stuff instead of buying.  With this heat, I refuse to turn on the oven.

Other than no bake cookies and Rice Krispy bars, are there any suggestions?  I can handle the stove and of course, the microwave.

Thanks!


----------



## pdswife (Aug 2, 2006)

How about... pudding or ice cream?


----------



## Angie (Aug 2, 2006)

pdswife said:
			
		

> How about... pudding or ice cream?




Pudding he can do but it's "not the same".  His teeth are bad so ice cream is OUT (they want to do dentures on him and he's 35)....


----------



## pdswife (Aug 2, 2006)

Oh Angie.. that is sad!


----------



## TATTRAT (Aug 2, 2006)

I am living off of those popsicles that come in the long plastic sleves and you get like 1,000,006 for $2........I think the wraper cut my lip?


----------



## Angie (Aug 2, 2006)

pdswife said:
			
		

> Oh Angie.. that is sad!



It's a combo of no dental care as a kid and adult (until we got together), too mcuh acid in his body, and just poor dental hygine.  He's good now with brushing.

Yup, they want to take all the top out and give him a partial on the bottom.  Right now he only has ONE molar and it's broke and full of cavities.  He has to be very very very careful what he eats.  

We are flat broke but the GOOD thing is that we DO have dental insurance to help cover some of it!


----------



## amber (Aug 2, 2006)

Try a milk chocolate mousse.  Very light and smooth.  Raspberry and milk chocolate version are great!


----------



## Half Baked (Aug 2, 2006)

Have you tried any of the microwave cakes? I'm sure there are recipes out there since I remember getting excited about them 35 years ago when I got my first microwave....cookies, too.

I googled the cakes and came up with this page:
http://http://tinyurl.com/ggxa3


----------



## Angie (Aug 2, 2006)

Thanks guys!  I just hate buying all this chocolate cuz then I eat it too!  LOL!


----------



## abjcooking (Aug 2, 2006)

Bananas dipped in white chocolate

Cocoa Balls
-If he likes cocoa

1 1/2 cups oatmeal (not instant)
1/2 cup sugar
1 stick butter
2 T. cocoa
1/4 t. vanilla
3 T. brewed strong coffee

Mix all ingredients together into balls dipping in nuts, sugar sprinles or coconut.  Refrigerate until ready to serve.

Centenary Fresh Strawberry Pie

3/4 cup sugar
1 cup plus 2 T. water
3 T. cornstarch
pinch salt
1 T. lemon juice
1/2 t. red food coloring
1 1/2 pints strawberries, sliced
1 pie crust, prepared

Combine sugar, cornstarch, and salt.  Mix into paste with the 2 T. water.  Place the remaining 1 cup water over fire and let come to boil.  Stir in the sugar mixture and cook until thick and clear.  Remove from fire; add lemon and coloring.
When cool but not set, fold in sliced strawberries.  Spoon into crust and serve with whipping cream.

Pudding Pie

1 8oz. cool whip
1 cup powdered sugar
1 8oz. soft cream cheese.
2 packages (3/4oz.) instant pudding
3 cups milk
cool whip
nuts.

Mix together first 3 ingredients and spread onto a prepared pie crust.  Make pudding with milk, beat until smooth and spreat on as the 2nd layer.  Cover with cool whip and sprinkle with nuts.

Heather's Special K Bar's

1 cup creamy peanut butter
1 cup sugar
1 cup white corn syrup
6 cups special K Cerial

Slowly boil all ingredients then add the speical K.  Then you just put into a greased long cake pan and let sit.  Top with melted almond bark and choclate chips or with white chocolate and chocolate chips mixed together.

Hershey Bar Pie

4 small or 1 oz. hershey almond bar
16 marshmallows
1/2 cup milk
1/2 pint whipping cream, whipped
1 9" graham cracker pie crust, baked

Melt hershey bars and marshmallows in milk over low heat.  Cool.  Fol in whipped cream.  Pour into cooled graham cracker crust.  Refrigerate until ready to serve.  Garnish with whipped cream

Family Favorite Homemade Custard

Use a pre-bought pound cake.
2 eggs
1/2 cup sugar
2 T. flour
pinch salt
1 1/2 cups milk
3/4 t. vanilla
lump butter

Scald milk and let cool to warm.  Combine sugar, flour, salt and beaten eggs.  Very gradually add to warm milk and heat over a double boiler.  Continue cooking until thick, stirring constantly.  Spoon inserted in custard should come out well coated.  After cooking add vanilla and butter.  Serve over warmed pound cake.


----------



## QSis (Aug 2, 2006)

Angie, 

Try Googling "no-bake desserts".  There are so many, and you can adapt the recipes to your husband's likings.

Here's one to start with:  http://dessert.allrecipes.com/directory/2644.asp

Lee


----------

